# Monrovia/SGV/Foothill Flyers October Ride



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

True up those wheels but leave the cobwebs be: the next Foothill Flyers Vintage Bike Ride is Halloween 2015.


Saturday October 31st 2015. 
Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for lunch if you'd like. 
Family friendly, all skill levels and all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Costume optional  
Meet ~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 
Pushing pedals at 10am
If you'd like to ride but can't make it until after 10, text or call me and we'll meet up along the way. 

? PM/call/text
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm off that day, so I'll be there!


----------



## rustintime (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm in..


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

Everyone have their costumes dialed in?


----------



## Eric (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tikicruiser (Oct 29, 2015)

How's this for a costume?

 I shaved off my mustache and now I look like my grandaughter, Weird!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Great day to roll with the FOOTHILL Flyers.....*



rustjunkie said:


> Everyone have their costumes dialed in?




Happy HallowedlastdayofOctober... Lets Ride!




...from previous year ride with Rat Rod Riders....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 31, 2015)

I slept in...[emoji22] [emoji42]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2015)

Great day; fun time....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2015)

Awesome turn out today! Thanks to all those that came out. Great ride today, except for a couple breakdowns. Set up a mid ride triage and got right back on the road.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Oct 31, 2015)

Great ride today guys...  lotta fun.  Cant wait til the next one.


----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like it was a good turn out and a fun ride.   I wanted to go but I'm recovering from a  bad cold.


----------

